# Baer Brake Install.........



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Well the rears got installed today but the fronts have to wait until Monday since DMS sent the '04 caliper brackets instead of the '05. If anyone is interested in upgrading their '04 brakes to '05 LMK. My stockers have 12K miles on the rotors and 8K miles on the new EBC Green pads. Also included are the Stop Tech stainless lines. Baers came with new lines also so we installed those. LMK........

JET


----------

